# Chucking?



## Rogdon (Nov 13, 2006)

Looking for a little help or ideas...experiencing a push/pull sensation when on rough interstate hwy's. Pin weight is good, trailer is level, and no problems on asphalt or average condition interstate. Wondering if filling the gas and/or water tank would help. have looked here and elsewhere, but haven't found a similar setup. Hints or suggestions?

Thanks,

Roger


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm not sure what you are towing. Are you towing a fiver? We tow a 31frks fiver and had some chucking on interstates. It all but went away when we added the LT tires and Deter E-Z Fle suspension equalizers. We are thinking of upgrading the pin bo next. Most chcuking problems I have read about apply to those who are nose high. As with any trailer, it's best3 degrees nose down to level. phillip


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

What kind of hitch do you have? and how old is it?

Carey


----------



## Rogdon (Nov 13, 2006)

jdpm said:


> What kind of hitch do you have? and how old is it?


B&W Companion...mounted 1 1/2"-2" front of rear axle...brand new...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

This may sound too simple, but try speeding up or slowing down about 5 mph and see if that helps. There is always a harmonic imbalance that esists between every truck and trailer - when the bouncing of one seems to magnify the other. That imbalance is different with every TV/trailer combination and can even change, depending on how the trailer or TV is loaded.

Also, it is nearly impossible to get your trailer completely level, so with that in mind, err on the side of "tongue low" (or "pin low," for fivers). Then try altering your speed and see if that helps. We have the same problem - on new asphalt roads, our rig rides smooth as silk, but the new concrete roads seem to undulate up and down, and at certain speeds, can make some of us a little queasy







. (My DW has never been the same since we went whale watching out of Bar Harbor, ME. The open north Atlantic can be very unforgiving, if you are prone to motion sickness.)

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## Rogdon (Nov 13, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> This may sound too simple, but try speeding up or slowing down about 5 mph and see if that helps.


That does seem to help most of the time, but on a bad stretch (insert "construction"), it got bad enough that it was like being thumped in the back by the seat! I couldn't drive slow enough or fast enough (just to clarify, when I'm towing "Fast" is 60 MPH) to change it.

Roger


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

See if the jaws are snug around the pin, Sloppy jaws can create it.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Whats the pin weight on your trailer?

Here is what I have found on my dually.. This goes for some 5th wheels and not all.. Mostly the midsize one like you have..

The overload springs are just barely contacting the spring bumpers.. When the overload spring is just touching the spring bumpers I get a chucking, or slapping feel like what you seem to have too..

Now when I pull light weight 5'ers I dont get that feeling or dont get it when I pull real heavy ones.. The overloads are contacting the bumpers with the big ones and over bumps dont come off the spring bumpers..

I have found that when I get a mid size trailer and get this chuck, slap feel I add a bit more air pressure to my air bags to keep the overloads from contacting the bumpers as easy..

So I bet your fix is air bags.. I know you have a dually but the problem is, you need a bigger trailer to get those overloads working, or need air bags, and I bet few realize that air bags are a great need even for duallies..

With air bags, you can adjust the suspension feel for that "just right ride"

Next time you hitch up, look and see if the overloads are contacting the bumpers and the springs have some good weight on them..

Hope that helps and I know the feeling you are describing and it makes me have a sour stomach sometimes..

Carey


----------



## Rogdon (Nov 13, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Whats the pin weight on your trailer?
> 
> Here is what I have found on my dually.. This goes for some 5th wheels and not all.. Mostly the midsize one like you have..
> 
> ...


Carey,

Pin weight...2250-2300 depending on loading.

O/L springs...I have noticed that when they contact, bed drop is DONE! I thought this may be an issue, but was looking for someone with "real world" experience...so I take it that adding more weight (gas/water) would probably intensify the problem, rather than cure it? And if it comes to air bags, what would you recommend?

Thanks,

Roger


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I'll have to check this next time I'm hooked up to the 5er. I know that the bed of the Dodge doesn't drop hardly at all when I put the camper on, maybe a couple of inches or so, so I'm not even close to using the overloads. there is only one streak of road that gives me problems, problems enough that I now drive 7 miles out of my way to avoid it.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Most of us rv haulers use the brand Air Lift, Ive got about 80k towing miles on mine and 150k total miles.. Some guys use firestone too.. They are all made in China so as far as brand it doesnt matter.. Weve seen more failures with firestones cause the bag is molded to the metal caps.. Air Lift is clamped to a composite cap.. So Air Lift is either all good or all bad.. Firestones tend to leak where they are molded.. Its just been since Firestone started making there bags in China that this problem has arose..

Air Lift are cheaper and why give china any more money than a guy has to..

I didnt figure they would last long.. I have a set of slam specialty air bags at home for when one of these goes bad.. Still waiting so I guess they are decent bags..

Yep, the overloads are slapping the bumpers.. You need another 500lbs in the bed to smooth it out... Or about 500lbs less weight in the bed.. Your in the in between spot... Figures, uh.. lol

Chevy has a weaker main spring than the others. The gross axle weight allowance on chevys is 8200, where ford and dodge are 9000 and 9300..

Not a bad thing though... Chevy has by far the best riding truck, dually or not.. The rear springs are more compliant which in turn gives a better ride.. Problem is the overloads are put into use quicker than the other 2 brands.. Again, not a bad thing and I aint knocking down chevy trucks.. I wish mine rode as good. Mine rides like a cowboy truck.. Not good..

You wouldnt believe the difference air bags will make for your ride.. Takes all the buck out and makes things cushy smooth.. Even when on the overloads, it takes all the slap away that overload springs tend to make..

Summit Racing.com has about the best prices in the country.. If you can afford it get a compressor kit too.. That way you can adjust the ride while cruising down the highway..

If you have hand tools you can do this yourself.. Prolly 4-500 bucks with compressor kit and all.. So not a cheap mod.

If you get them, pm me and Ill give you my cell number, and if you have any questions I'll try to get you thru it..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Lmbevard said:


> I'll have to check this next time I'm hooked up to the 5er. I know that the bed of the Dodge doesn't drop hardly at all when I put the camper on, maybe a couple of inches or so, so I'm not even close to using the overloads. there is only one streak of road that gives me problems, problems enough that I now drive 7 miles out of my way to avoid it.


2200lbs on a dodge wont put the overloads into use.. Takes about 2500 or so..

A fuzion is a high profile toy hauler and they are heavy..

Outbacks are a mid profile and have lighter pin weights when comparing same lengths with high profile toy haulers..

Your Outback pin weight is prolly 18-1900 isnt?

Roger, By the way, what are you hauling in the garage? You could play with the pin weight by adding water or adding more weight in the rear to light-en the pin weight..

If you water tank is in front that might help too if its kept full..

Remember an RV is a teter toter and you can do all kinds of shifting weight to make the ride better..

You could bring that Fuzion all the way down to prolly 1500 pin weight and it would still tow safe and easy..

Empty toy haulers have heavy pin weights too, so when they are loaded they have a safe pin weight after..

If you have light weight toys, its time to buy some sand bags.. Would be cheaper than 500 for an air bag kit..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

And one more small point.. Air bags will make your dually feel even wider and will give more stability like if youve added another tire to the outside of your dually..

If you tow that bad boy Fuzion in high winds, air bags will give an incredible amount of stability and security to the combo.. I cant say how great of an addition they make when hauling high profile 5ers.. Its beyond incredible.. lol

Carey


----------

